# Errors & Omissions Insurance



## texancoder01 (May 17, 2015)

Can anyone recommend an insurance company that sells Errors & Omissions insurance?  IF they have an AAPC discount, too, that would be AWESOME!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## GreenCurv (May 19, 2017)

*Same question*

I realize your thread is a couple years old, but did you find decent E&O insurance? I'm looking right now and not sure who to go with. Thanks!


----------

